# Any advice on picking puppy up from out of town?



## Lunasmom (May 23, 2011)

Hi! I'll be picking up my new puppy in a few weeks chilibut she's in Dallas and I'm in Austin and that's about a 3.5-4 hour drive. Does anyone have any advice on picking her up and making that long drive? 

Thanks!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookies breeder was about 6 hours from me. I put her tiny collar on before we left. I had sent an old shirt up, and asked for it to be put in the pups pen. Didn't care if it got peed or pooped on, I wanted it to smell familiar. I put that in her soft carry bag, hooked that into the seatbelt in front. I had her food and water. About every 2 hours I'd stop, put a leash on, and attempt to do a potty stop. I'd offer food and water. Took a bit longer to get home, but that worked for us. I kept the old shirt in there for about a week, it seemed to help at night too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The safest way to travel is using a small crate buckled into the backseat. She will be safe and contained. If she gets car sick it won't be a mess as it would be in a bag or carseat. You can put a wee wee pad or blanket in the crate with a toy.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I live in Kansas and picked Gracie up in Boston, however we flew. The advantage you have is being able to stop and let her out to try to potty every few hours. Barb has some good suggestions. I also had a Snuggle Puppy that has a heartbeat and a heat source. Gracie LOVED it and did snuggle up next to it. Snuggle Puppies Heartbeat, Warming Dog Toy
Our airport is 45 minutes from where I live, so she also had to ride in the car a while. However I would strongly encourage people to never ever put their puppy in the front seat. If the airbag goes off, it could kill your little one. Just like our flesh kids, our fur babies are safer in the back seat. I just belt the carrier in.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Others have given you great advice. I agree that a crate buckled in the back seat would be your safest bet. One thing I'd like to add is that I wouldn't recommend putting her down outside at rest areas - until she has completed all of the shots in the puppy series, it's safest to keep her away from places where other dogs could have been. You could let her out of her carrier whenever you stop somewhere and put a puppy pad down in the car for her to go potty. Good luck and congrats again! This is so exciting and I can't wait to see pictures when you get here!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Is anyone going with you? It would be good to have someone keeping the puppy company. Also be prepared for the puppy to get carsick. It may not happen but it's good to have cleaning supplies and spare towels just in case. And as others have said, don't put the puppy in the front seat, unless you can turn the passenger side airbag off. Good luck!


----------



## Lunasmom (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!! I'm loving these forums - It's definitely nice to know others have been in the same situation and you all have such helpful advice!! I'll definitely be posting lots of pictures as soon as I get her! I'm really nervous, but twice as excited as I am nervous! My mom laughs at me when I tell her all about how I'm preparing for her, that it's like I'm having a baby, but I tell her she is my baby!! (Definitely the only I'll be having for a loooooong time ) 

I still have to wait over 4 weeks more for her :exploding:and that's about how I feel about it!! haha


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nick Dodman, a veterinary behaviorist at Tufts has some great advice on bringing your puppy home in his book titled "Puppy's First Steps". I highly recommend this book for any new puppy owner.

I'm going to try to link the part where he talks about "*The Car Ride Home*" on page 43 here (You may have to scroll back a few pages):

Puppy's First Steps: The Whole-Dog ... - Google Books


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My puppies have had several car rides with me before they leave for new homes, their first couple of rides all in the same crate and later in separate crates. They generally don't get car sick nor do they bark. I don't coo or coddle them, just treat the car ride as a normal part of life. By the time they leave here they have no problems riding in a crate in the back seat that is strapped in with the seatbelt. And I tell all new puppy owners that they MUST bring a hard-sided crate with them ... no crate, no puppy. It's my one absolute rule and the crate is one thing that I won't even lend to a new puppy owner. In fact, it's in my sale contract that the dog must ride in a crate in the back seat at all times. It's for the safety of the dog. All it takes is one quick stop to send a small dog sailing and have a tragedy occur. For the safety and well-being of your new pup buy a crate and use it always. Bring a blanket, towel or crate mat to put the puppy on and bring a toy for him/her to play with. Stop at least once during the trip to let the puppy potty (leashed and on a potty pad) and then offer some water. Don't feed until you get home. Best of luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> My puppies have had several car rides with me before they leave for new homes, their first couple of rides all in the same crate and later in separate crates. They generally don't get car sick nor do they bark. I don't coo or coddle them, just treat the car ride as a normal part of life. By the time they leave here they have no problems riding in a crate in the back seat that is strapped in with the seatbelt. And I tell all new puppy owners that they MUST bring a hard-sided crate with them ... no crate, no puppy. It's my one absolute rule and the crate is one thing that I won't even lend to a new puppy owner. In fact, it's in my sale contract that the dog must ride in a crate in the back seat at all times. It's for the safety of the dog. All it takes is one quick stop to send a small dog sailing and have a tragedy occur. For the safety and well-being of your new pup buy a crate and use it always. Bring a blanket, towel or crate mat to put the puppy on and bring a toy for him/her to play with. Stop at least once during the trip to let the puppy potty (leashed and on a potty pad) and then offer some water. Don't feed until you get home. Best of luck!


:goodpost:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

MaryH said:


> My puppies have had several car rides with me before they leave for new homes, their first couple of rides all in the same crate and later in separate crates. They generally don't get car sick nor do they bark. I don't coo or coddle them, just treat the car ride as a normal part of life. By the time they leave here they have no problems riding in a crate in the back seat that is strapped in with the seatbelt. And I tell all new puppy owners that they MUST bring a hard-sided crate with them ... no crate, no puppy. It's my one absolute rule and the crate is one thing that I won't even lend to a new puppy owner. In fact, it's in my sale contract that the dog must ride in a crate in the back seat at all times. It's for the safety of the dog. All it takes is one quick stop to send a small dog sailing and have a tragedy occur. For the safety and well-being of your new pup buy a crate and use it always. Bring a blanket, towel or crate mat to put the puppy on and bring a toy for him/her to play with. Stop at least once during the trip to let the puppy potty (leashed and on a potty pad) and then offer some water. Don't feed until you get home. Best of luck!


 
I can certainly understand this point of view of not coddling them during transport. Kinda like you can potentially make a thunderstorm phobia worse by coddling the dog during a storm. On the other hand, I see where some puppies might benefit from a little TLC during this time of transition.


----------

